# New World Record Iowa Typical Giant



## Springer

Has anyone else seen this one?
I got this in an email today.

Buck grossed 235 and netted 223 typical. Taken in Sperry, Iowa. The
buck he is next to on the truck scores 201 !!!!!!!!

[siteimg]6081[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6082[/siteimg]


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

From what I have heard, they were shot in a high fence operation.


----------



## USSapper

OMG-its always something isnt it :eyeroll:


----------



## Springer

After a little browsing the web I found this on Big Buck Zone's blog:

"Mike the bucks I hear were taken at Timberghost Ranch in Iowa (High Fence) Here is a bigger photo and you can make out part of their sign reflected in the truck window."

You can see the reflection of what he is talking about in the back window of the pickup.


----------



## Burly1

High fence genetic manipulation at it's finest! Get out your checkbook, you too can be the next world record holder!


----------



## bighunter

I think high fenced hunting is a bunch of BS.. its pathetic you have all these rich guys go out and hunt in these fenced areas,its just like watching duck and goose hunting on TV they always show the birds coming in they never show that it takes patience for them to come..its always action after action .all these rich guys watch theses hunting movies and think you dont have to wait then they go out and realize that it isnt fun so then they go buy $5000.00 in hunting supplies they always need to have the best of everything big duck boat with big motors on them when they are hunting in sloughs see it all the time.High fenced is the same way they watch big game hunting on tv and think they gotta go spend $3000 to shoot a whitetail in a fenced in area wheree to me is rediculous..There is NO PLACE for High fenced hunting to me.just my opinion......ALSO I myself dont think how it could be fun i mean your almost guarentted to get something.Thats not what hunting is about..
BigHunter :sniper:


----------



## yote caller

amen to that y would u go hunt somewhere where its like shooting fish out of a stock tank i dont thnk that would be fun thats not wht huntings about


----------



## ohio

you always hear the saying "you cant put a price on a life" and i think that goes for man and beast......i mean think about it guys if we hadnt put in hours and hours at the ranges and scouting and then hours and hours in the stand we would have never taken even our first deer

i think that high fence opperations should be outlawed because im a strong believer in fair chase and i think thats the only way God meant it to be.....and even if the opperations aren't outlawed they should be excluded from the record books

im ashamed to hear of this


----------



## bighunter

totally Agree (OUTLAW IT)

100% Wild 100% Fair Chase


----------



## Centerfire

Can an animal taken on a game farm qualify for the record books?

Shooting a genetically bred and fed deer in what amounts to an oversized feed lot shouldn't be allowed as record material in my opinion

Like being a home run king on steroids trying to get into the baseball hall of fame.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

No, they do not qualify for the Boone & Crocket or Pope & Young Clubs books.

You need to sign a form stating the animal was taken under fair chase conditions.


----------



## yote caller

i was looking on the web and saw that it costs 20,700 dollers to get a hunt there depending the time of the year i hope they exclude that from the record book that was not fair chase y should only someone with 30,00$ to spend and a fence get the world record needs to be fair chase every one has the chance not just the rich guys who think they have it all they may have mony but not realy a good hunter if you have to hunt on a ranch where thae deere cant run to the next unit where you cant hunt thats bs i hope that it doesent get in the record book whts fun about gooin out nowen your gonna get a huge monster i dont now how to put wht im thinking into words so ill just say im mad and frusterated because thats not right :eyeroll: thats sad if you are such a bad sport when it comes to hunting you have to go to a fenced area


----------



## USAlx50

bighunter said:


> I think high fenced hunting is a bunch of BS.. its pathetic you have all these rich guys go out and hunt in these fenced areas,its just like watching duck and goose hunting on TV they always show the birds coming in they never show that it takes patience for them to come..its always action after action .all these rich guys watch theses hunting movies and think you dont have to wait then they go out and realize that it isnt fun so then they go buy $5000.00 in hunting supplies they always need to have the best of everything big duck boat with big motors on them when they are hunting in sloughs see it all the time.


Would you rather watch a bunch of men laying in blinds for 90% of a dvd you paid $15 for? I've had days where there were birds in the sky around us all morning, with the networking and different guides they hop around with to make the footage i dont think its too unrealistic. Obviously they edit out the boring stuff.

I agree that high fences shouldn't be considered in the same class as fair chase by any means and I wouldn't want to shoot a big buck and have the embarassment of admiting it was a fenced in deer. But on the other hand I'm not going to get sand in my vagina if someone else wants to pay 20k to shoot a monster. That was an amazing specimen whether it was created scientifically by man to grow that way or not.


----------



## jerad

looks to me like it was shot in the deers right ear, maybe through the neck too, kinda weird


----------



## cedarsedge

I can't stand to even watch a deer hunting show if they are hunting in Texas, most of that is high fence also. Dan


----------



## USSapper

or they are shooting from a vehicle...... :eyeroll:


----------



## rowdie

The half smile on the guys face says it all! :eyeroll: The first thing I thought when I seen he shot a buck that big is "I'll bet its a pen raised tame deer."

I don't think it can be a record unless he uses a State issued tag. I don't think the books recognize livestock as records.

Another reason to ban them in ND, check out hot topics!


----------



## swift

SCI will recognize animals taken behind high fences. That is the biggest deterrent for me not joining that organization. SCI is a rich mans club and that is who can afford to shoot $20,000 deer.


----------



## USSapper

Swift

What does SCI stand for


----------



## Bob Kellam

Safari Club International = SCI

Bob


----------



## IAfishnhunt

rowdie said:


> The half smile on the guys face says it all! :eyeroll:


LOL :lol: Those were my EXACT thoughts when I first saw that pic too!

He knows deep down he doesn't deserve any more credit for shooting that deer than a guy who is just shooting paper targets.

High-fenced hunting for the rich makes me nauseous. uke:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

IAfishnhunt,

Is Iowa doing anything to ban high fence shooting?

Just curious, ND has a bill in the legislature this year to stop it, I hope it passes.


----------



## IAfishnhunt

HUNTNFISHND............not that I know of, but I'm not particulary up on the latest outdoors news/issues. I haven't seen anything about any proposed legislation in the Iowa Outdoors forum I frequent on a regular basis so I'm guessing that it's not an active proposal at this time?


----------

